# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*UNT Symphony Orchestra: Háry János Suite - Zoltán Kodály*

*Háry János Suite, Opus 15 (1927) .............................. Zoltán Kodály (1882-1967)
I. Prelude: The Fairy Tale Begins
II. Viennese Musical Clock
III. Song
IV. The Battle and Defeat of Napoleon
￼V. Intermezzo
VI. Entrance of the Emperor and His Court

Christopher Deane, cimbalom
David Itkin, conductor

Recorded live September 25, 2013
Winspear Hall, College of Music
University of North Texas*

fabtastic!

youtube comments

*the intermezzo is just awesome ! Thanks﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tiffany Poon plays Schumann Carnaval Op. 9*

*Tiffany Poon performs her Pre-College graduation recital at Paul Hall, The Juilliard School on Feb. 15, 2014.*

yoitube comment

*Dear Tiffany, You are not only a wonderful pianist, but your handling of "carnival" shows that you are wonderful human being! I keep hearing you in my head and it is worth being alive!

Robert Schumann, unsurpassed at expressing everything about humanity that is beautiful, wonderful yet also fragile and vulnerable. Love your performance Tiffany, thanks!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Thijs Vogels playing Michi on marimba (Keiko Abe)*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Henryk Szeryng plays Fritz Kreisler - Recitativo und Scherzo-Caprice*

great little violin solo piece!

youtube comments

*Awesome interpretation! Bravo!﻿

perfect!!!!﻿

Great! Thanks!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart. Concert symphony for violin, viola, and orchestra*

*Closing of the 22nd International Bach Music Festival "J.S. Bach: Summit and Circle" (Tver)
Moscow City Symphony -- Russian Philharmonic
Soloists -- Rodion Petrov (violin), Alexander Akimov (viola)
Conductor -- Dmitri Jurowski
April 12, 2014*

Always nice with some Mozart. I find the work a bit under par compared to much other Mozart stuff, but still good. Good performance and presentation.





W. A. Mozart. Concert symphony for violin, viola, and orchestra


----------

